# 2007 Playoffs Round 1 Game 7: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[3-3]*


*TOYOTA CENTER
Saturday, 5/5
8:30 PM CST
TNT*​


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Win or Go Home baby! 

Rockets had best all pull out their A game!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW I am so nervous about this game cant imagine how the players are feeling.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Let's Go Rockets! I much rather get owned by the Warriors than the Jazz.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I like the Jazz but I have to root for my Texas brethren. Go Rockets!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Let's win this ****!!!*​


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

I pray that McGrady does not have another game 7 meltdown


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Do or Die!


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

If we're not winning this game i'm going to move to Siperia and start a dogfarm or something. LETS DO IT HOUSTON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Finish this


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

I just bet on the wrong team..-.- Oh well.. Go Rockets!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

K-Dub said:


> I just bet on the wrong team..-.- Oh well.. Go Rockets!


Pimped Out can fix that for you. 


Unless you really don't want it changed...:devil2:


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Pimped Out can fix that for you.
> 
> 
> Unless you really don't want it changed...:devil2:


I really could care less as long as the Rockets win.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

K-Dub said:


> I just bet on the wrong team..-.- Oh well.. Go Rockets!


thats not a problem. i can cover that bet.

i bet 103 on the rockets and 92 on the jazz, which is my prediction for the final score


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm going to miss half of the game and maybe half of the third quarter. It's all or nothing. I hope everyone is playing with everything they got, especially T-Mac. :clap: 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xy0JYd8Utg4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xy0JYd8Utg4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Otherwise

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8RtGzevZV1Y"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8RtGzevZV1Y" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It's on YOU Tracy!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> K-Dub said:
> 
> 
> > I just bet on the wrong team..-.- Oh well.. Go Rockets!
> ...


I set this thing up.. I don't think I can change it. Oh well, I guess somebody is losing his points. lol.


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Lets get this over with! Yao and McGrady TAKE CARE OF BUSINESS! And Battier, Alston, Mutumbo, Howard, and Head, SUPPORT THESE TWO STARS!! I want to see 110% from ALL of you guys!!!! GET REBOUNDS, NO TURNOVERS (YAO!), AND PLAY DEFENSE FOR 48MINS!! NOW LETS GO OUT THERE AND GET THESE FANS PUMPED UP AND BRING THEM A CHAMPIONSHIP!!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

COACH KHM3R

GO ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Coach Khm3r... you forgot about me...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Notice the bracket in the first post???????? LINK Don't make me a liar. 

GO ROCKETS


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Go Rockets I'm rooting for you guys. It will a more exciting matchup Rockets vs Warriors than Utah. You guys at home too. Do what we did to Mavs and protect homecourt. But for you guys its do or die. I see you guys winning. Good Luck :clap: .


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

does anyone expect rafer to not get blocked by AK47 in the open court?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

flop alert: 1

everyone feel free to add to the count when you see one


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i think yao has been reading onebadLT's posts. hes working quickly tonight


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im all by myself, arent i?


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> im all by myself, arent i?


I'm here! It's coming up 3am but I recognise the importance of this game (which is gonna be severely tested when Hoya - Mayweather starts...)


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

pffft, boxing's dead


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Not a good start.........


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> flop alert: 1
> 
> everyone feel free to add to the count when you see one


2, this one is on dikembe underneath


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

5 secondsis one the most embarassing calls to get in the nba. shame on you rockets


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dream in the house!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

sigh...

2005 all over again...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

****, 11 point game


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nothing is going in...


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

rockets suck


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

booooooooooo!


----------



## nammer21 (Jul 29, 2004)

Stat O said:


> rockets suck


Yep. Going to have to change things around even if they win this game. Can't play like this in the new NBA.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Down 13, great


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Damn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

this is already over


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

OMG this is pathetic


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pathetic, **** this


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Don't give up on your team. They will come back.:worthy:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

this is unreal  
cya Rockets :wave:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wtf


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

9pt game go Rockets.:clap:


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Who likes Utah?? No one whos on their board no one. Go Rockets. Utah is a bunch of nobodys.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

I told u they would come back.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

chipping away at the lead...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao is just horrible...


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

down by 10 at the half, oh God


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

at least the loss wont hurt them that badly because they sure as hell arent giving it their best effort


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> does anyone expect rafer to not get blocked by AK47 in the open court?



did you post that before or after it happened??


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> did you post that before or after it happened??


after, but i thought it as soon as i saw rafer at the three point line and realized that ******* was going to try to take it at AK


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

go back to the line up that got us back into the game in 2nd. if yao isnt getting it done, bench him


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

is that yao's bad knee?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> is that yao's bad knee?


yep


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

they are saying its a hyper extension, which is what it looked like on the replay


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if anyone is wondering the difference between a college and pro crowd, in the pros they chant "utah sucks." in college, they chant "**** utah"


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Lets GO Rockets. Cmon, best 15 minutes of the season from now until the end of the game. DO IT


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

ever since t-mac took that stupid turnaround all the momentum we had has been lost, we're always talking about rafer having a stupid basketball IQ, but seriously T-Mac has to think sometimes, although he is usually the solution he can turn out to be the problem


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

This is probably our best chance to advance in the playoffs, and we blow it. 

Great, hopefully next year will be better.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

rafer is most effective at shooting the rockets out of the game. 1/3= your **** stop shooting 1/9= your a ****ing retard


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Even if we lose, I won't feel as bad as I did in the Rockets-Mavs series. Honestly, Utah is more deserved to advance


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> This is probably our best chance to advance in the playoffs, and we blow it.
> 
> Great, hopefully next year will be better.


dont give up 3 pt game.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

insane block then dish by mac then sick steal by rafer:yay: looks like were makin our run


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

finally luther nails a 3


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

in game 6 we couldnt get over the hump and grab the lead. we just did in game 7. so thats one mental hurdle we've cleared


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

HIT THE LEAD!!!! and gotta love rafers banker


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

it took 6 and 1/2 games but this is the tmac that we need to win


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

huge possession here. we need to retake the lead


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

we are back to not being able to clear that hurdle


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

season is over. We cant grab a ****ing rebound to save our life


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i hate Boozer


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

that was the most ****ing retarded thing ever


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

sorry McGrady


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

and that is the legacy of Tmac


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

what a let down of a season we show streaks of ****in patheticness


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lmao, ****, speechless


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

That's it. It's all over.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

That was such a let down Dont know what to say......


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

What a way to end an already crappy week, my favorite team loses AGAIN in the 1st round.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the rockets didnt play like they belong in the second round, and now theyre not


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We gotta talk trades......................

PG & PF not to mention a new coach????????

Also who do we trade for and with?????

I said before I would trade TMAC for BDIDDY and I stand by that.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, that's it. No more NBA for me. It's also safe to say that there's a very good chance that JVG won't be coming back as the coach of the Houston Rockets. I agree with this idea, except for the fact that there really aren't any good coaches left. The commentators would absolutely correct in that we need another playmaker on the team. Rafer is a fine back-up point guard, but he cannot be the point guard on a championship caliber team. 
Yao also needs to get back to his pre-injury form. I don't know if it's actually the leg that left him unable to posterize Okur, but a "dominant" center cannot get taken out of the game by the likes of Mehmet Okur, or Jarron Collins. 
I don't know what's wrong with Tracy, but his shot is so ridiculously off that I don't expect him to make anything past 20 feet. Back in the day (even last year), when he pulled up from the three point line, it was a good attempt. Now, not only do I know he's going to miss, but I just hope for it to miss in a certain way that we can get the ball back. If he's going to continue shooting 28%, his career aspirations to make it out of the first round are over.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Don't think GS is gonna go for that...we need this draft...should we trade up?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

AZNoob said:


> Don't think GS is gonna go for that...we need this draft...should we trade up?


Bulls fan here. First time I've visited. Just wanted to read the game thread. But the guy who would be perfect for the Rockets is Acie Law. Not just the Texas connection but he's a smart guard unlike Alston who should not be starting. I don't know why you guys think you need a PF. Hayes is a glue guy. Grabs all the boards, plays solid defense, and chips in a couple buckets a game. A PG and some depth at the wings and big men positions and you guys have a solid team. I don't know about T-Mac though. Seems like the type of guy destined to put up numbers and never get a team there. Like KG.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hroz said:


> We gotta talk trades......................
> 
> 
> 
> I said before I would trade TMAC for BDIDDY and I stand by that.


GS is not that stupid


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> It's also safe to say that there's a very good chance that JVG won't be coming back as the coach of the Houston Rockets. I agree with this idea, except for the fact that *there really aren't any good coaches left.*


Rick Adelman?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

sam mitchell may become available too


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Rick Adelman?


I don't think Rick Adelman is necessarily a better coach than Van Gundy. The only reason I would even consider hiring Adelman at this point is simply to change up the scenery.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

T.Shock said:


> Bulls fan here. First time I've visited. Just wanted to read the game thread. But the guy who would be perfect for the Rockets is Acie Law. Not just the Texas connection but he's a smart guard unlike Alston who should not be starting. I don't know why you guys think you need a PF. Hayes is a glue guy. Grabs all the boards, plays solid defense, and chips in a couple buckets a game. A PG and some depth at the wings and big men positions and you guys have a solid team. I don't know about T-Mac though. Seems like the type of guy destined to put up numbers and never get a team there. Like KG.


acie law isnt even going to better than head. he's not playmaker either and i dont believe he will do much of anything at the pro level.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

T.Shock said:


> Bulls fan here. First time I've visited. Just wanted to read the game thread. But the guy who would be perfect for the *Rockets is Acie Law. Not just the Texas connection but he's a smart guard unlike Alston who should not be starting.* I don't know why you guys think you need a PF. Hayes is a glue guy. Grabs all the boards, plays solid defense, and chips in a couple buckets a game. A PG and some depth at the wings and big men positions and you guys have a solid team. I don't know about T-Mac though. Seems like the type of guy destined to put up numbers and never get a team there. Like KG.


I would love to have Acie Law, who is easily the second best point guard after Mike Conley Jr. in the draft. However, I simply don't see him dropping to the 26th position.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i thought this was relevant, courtesy of t-shock's sig

Mr. Burns: For those of you who [didn't make the second round]. I'm very disappointed in you. Something was lacking...let's call it heart. 
Darryl Strawberry: No hustle either skip.
Mr. Burns: That's right Darryl.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Rick Carlisle? PJ Carlesimo?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Let's be sure to get rid of JVG first...

Sam Mitchell and Rick Carlisle may be good choices. As for PG, who is going to be an FA come this offseason?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

rick carlisle? we are going to go after the only coach who might actually play a slower game than jeff?


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

Perhaps this signals the end of superstar basketball. Houston has two all stars and yet failed to make it pass first round again. Let see how far Lebron - the only superstar left in the playoff - will go.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

AliG said:


> Perhaps this signals the end of superstar basketball. Houston has two all stars and yet failed to make it pass first round again. Let see how far Lebron - the only superstar left in the playoff - will go.


Nash? Duncan? Kidd, even? All the players are superstars. Isn't Duncan capable of putting up huge numeros a noche?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AliG said:


> Perhaps this signals the end of superstar basketball. Houston has two all stars and yet failed to make it pass first round again. Let see how far Lebron - the only superstar left in the playoff - will go.


tim duncan is a superstar.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Agreed with PO. XD


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Rick Carlisle? PJ Carlesimo?


Are you serious??? Rick Carlisle is a more stubborn JVG. (if it's even possible) And I would definitely not hire someone who has never gotten out of the first round, not to mention the fact that he hasn't coached for more than seven years.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Back to GM 7...why didn't we foul on that last possesion? Even though your responses (yeah, you JVG haters) will say it was Jeff's fault, I would think the players would disobey him...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Back to GM 7...why didn't we foul on that last possesion? Even though your responses (yeah, you JVG haters) will say it was Jeff's fault, I would think the players would disobey him...


they were hoping deron would turn the ball over (it probably works against alston in practice) and no one was in place to foul the second or third guy because they are stupid.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

on a positive note, the astros crushed the cards 13-0 today and hunter pence hit a grand slam for his first major league home run


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

The point about coaches isn't that we need someone very different to Van Gundy. They just have to be better. The coaching style doesn't necessarily need to change. Plenty of very slow-paced teams have won. 

I've always been a JVG fan, and I don't think his style is as bad as people like to make out. We have two guys who can create and a few inconsistent spot up shooters. There isn't a whole lot you can do with that, system-wise. But he has to go. There are no prizes for coming second in this league, so risks must be taken.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> The point about coaches isn't that we need someone very different to Van Gundy. They just have to be better. The coaching style doesn't necessarily need to change. Plenty of very slow-paced teams have won.
> 
> I've always been a JVG fan, and I don't think his style is as bad as people like to make out. We have two guys who can create and a few inconsistent spot up shooters. There isn't a whole lot you can do with that, system-wise. But he has to go. There are no prizes for coming second in this league, so risks must be taken.


to justify a coaching change, you need to have someone who will bring something new or better to the table. bringing a poor man's jvg (carlisle) wont do anything.


what would everyone think if Rudy T decides he wants to coach again?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Btw, I still don't think Utah are a better side than us. We simply match up terribly with them. Their two best players play at what are by far our two weakest positions. We did end up with more regular season wins than them with Yao missing 30-something and McGrady missing around 10. Still, great teams win despite favorable matchups for the opposition.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

I agree, why did the Rockets wait so long to take that foul????


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> to justify a coaching change, you need to have someone who will bring something new or better to the table. bringing a poor man's jvg (carlisle) wont do anything.


I think "better" is all that matters. But if Carlisle really is a poor man's JVG, then OK, he's not right.




> what would everyone think if Rudy T decides he wants to coach again?


Great player's coach. Would be good for T-Mac and Yao mentally. But that's about it, IMO. His offense with the '90s Rockets wasn't very different to our offense now -- throw it to the big man and stand around. Though he did allow Olajuwon to float around a bit for mid-range jumpers, which is something Van Gundy refuses to do with Yao. This cleared space for Drexler in the paint.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I think "better" is all that matters. But if Carlisle really is a poor man's JVG, then OK, he's not right.
> 
> 
> 
> Great player's coach. Would be good for T-Mac and Yao mentally. But that's about it, IMO. His offense with the '90s Rockets wasn't very different to our offense now -- throw it to the big man and stand around. Though he did allow Olajuwon to float around a bit for mid-range jumpers, which is something Van Gundy refuses to do with Yao. This cleared space for Drexler in the paint.


"better" is too subjective. If you look at the pistons though, they got rid larry brown and hired an offensive coach in flip. while they didnt repeat as championships, they were a more complete team since the players still played with his defensive mindset, but they also had a more developed, explosive offensive game. hiring an offensive who, overall, is "better" or on the same tier as jeff, i think it would really help this team.

i think with rudy, we could see a more aggressive tmac again. rudy's system with hakeem and steve francis ran on the same basic principle: let your best player do his thing. i think he could add a degree of freedom to tmac's game which may make him more aggressive.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> "better" is too subjective. If you look at the pistons though, they got rid larry brown and hired an offensive coach in flip. while they didnt repeat as championships, they were a more complete team since the players still played with his defensive mindset, but they also had a more developed, explosive offensive game. hiring an offensive who, overall, is "better" or on the same tier as jeff, i think it would really help this team.


Excellent point.



> i think with rudy, we could see a more aggressive tmac again. rudy's system with hakeem and steve francis ran on the same basic principle: let your best player do his thing. i think he could add a degree of freedom to tmac's game which may make him more aggressive.


I think T-Mac has had a lot of freedom under JVG. When we're not going to Yao, that's basically our offense. T-Mac doing what he wants.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

****. A few things I have to say:

1) T-Mac gave it his best. He's not capable of knocking down jumpers anymore, but he can still do a lot, and is the main reason why we were even in this game. I'm proud of you Tracy, we'll bounce back from this.

2) Yao was mediocre at best. Some people may be content with Yao out there, but I ain't lying when I say I expect him to be the ****ing MVP of this league. I want 35-40mins of good basketball from you Yao, not 20mins good and 15mins bad. Forget about if T-Mac could've made a few more plays, a few more plays from Yao and we could've won this.

3) Rafer Alston, get rid of him, please. I appreciate his effort and the minutes he's able to give us, but this guy's a liability as starting PG. His shot selection is not as bad as the numbers say, but he just can't hit open 3s and is in denial about it.

4) I don't know what to think about Gumby right now.

5) Overall, we played a good game, gave it our best, but u know what: our best is only good enough to be a 1st round playoff team right now. I like our team, but I have to accept that changes are needed for us to improve, starting with the PG position, and then the PF position. Yao needs to get better, and T-Mac needs to find his shot back.

I'm pissed, I'm sad, I'm disappointed, but I havent' lost hope. Let the offseason begin.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

hroz said:


> We gotta talk trades......................
> 
> PG & PF not to mention a new coach????????
> 
> ...




Baron Davis gets injured more often that McGrady.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm trying to recall what the fourth quarter turning point was for this game. Was it Alston slipping and turning the ball over when we had a 5 point lead after McGrady missed the free throw for the potential And1?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> i think with rudy, we could see a more aggressive tmac again. rudy's system with hakeem and steve francis ran on the same basic principle: let your best player do his thing. i think he could add a degree of freedom to tmac's game which may make him more aggressive.


I don't think JVG was restricting any freedom of TMAC's, he was still often jacking up those not-so-reasonable jumpers but just couldn't make most of them any more.

And I don't see Rudy-T led us to the 2nd round with the same roster.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> I'm trying to recall what the fourth quarter turning point was for this game. Was it Alston slipping and turning the ball over when we had a 5 point lead after McGrady missed the free throw for the potential And1?


For me, it was when T-Mac missed that mid-range off balance jumper and Utah scored on the next 3 posessions (I think). On the Utah side, it was when Okur hit his first 3 in the 4th Q.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> For me, it was when T-Mac missed that mid-range off balance jumper and Utah scored on the next 3 posessions


Ah, I remember that. I felt like Tim Robbins in that part at night by the water in Mystic River.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem talks to Yao after the game:

http://www.click2houston.com/video/13264936/index.html


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

i wish dream would teach yao some moves. damn him hahaha


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Yao definitely could have played better. He let Boozer just take two offensive rebounds from him that pretty much sealed the game in those final two minutes.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

T-Mac disappointed me in the 4th quarter. Not with his shot selection but his defense. When he lost Harpring on that inbounds play Utah just pulled away.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Hakeem talks to Yao after the game:
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/video/13264936/index.html


Yao I would listen to what that man has to say. 

On a side note, I say if Kevin Willis can come back at 44, lets sign up Hakeem again :lol:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

K-Dub said:


> T-Mac disappointed me in the 4th quarter. Not with his shot selection but his defense. When he lost Harpring on that inbounds play Utah just pulled away.


Harpring had his way with him all series long. T-Mac played some pretty poor defense this series, as did Yao.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> sam mitchell may become available too


If Raps don't sign him, and he signs with Houston (unlikely), it would be kind of funny. I don't think it would happen.


----------

